# Mercedes Benz GL 500 Obsidien Black 2008



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi guys ,

Here's another car that I detailed two days ago , it was originally detailed back in 2008 and the condition was no were near as bad as it was this time around :wall:

The working conditions were more favorable when the job was done back at my clients house back in 2008 , this time due to the city council digging up pipes the car had to be detailed else where, and to be honest not the most pleasant place to detail a car. The city council's work would be finished by the end of December just typical

Strategically speaking this place was not suited for detailing cars period !
Since this car needed detailing there was no other choice !

His other two cars will be detailed in the same location a Mercedes Benz S 350 Zircon Silver, and a Porsche 997 4S Basalt Black those two cars will be done a week apart . Those other two cars that I just mentioned were also done back in 2008 .

Anyway enough of the babble on my behalf and on with the detail .

Here's how it looked like back in 2008 !


































































































































































Not bad considering it karts around 4 kids , it gets driven at the snow and is a mums bus !
That was back in 2008 !

This is how it is now 2011 !



































































































These are the products used:

















Please note, the Xpert Polishes don't come with these pop up caps I just made some modifications to suite these bottles to get an easy flow without blockages typical of those normal caps which are found on Menzerna and other Polishes out there .

50/50


















These were the amount of pads I went through in just one day !









This is what came off the surface of the paint ( back in 2008)


















This time I used Iron X to remove those severe Iron Fillings which were ten times as worse because of the long detailing break ( four years :wall

Sorry didn't take photos but believe me the ground was red almost as if someone bled to death ! That's how bad it was !

Again no photos of all the prep work because I only had two days to detail and polish this beast ,back in 2008 I only had one day 

Results after two days work and AG High Definition Wax , and then sprayed 
Optimum Instant Detailer and Gloss Enhancer to add more bling !

Not the best photos unfortunately 20 plus hours over two days huge job not enough time to do it IMHO !

Here goes 


























































































Thanks for reading my writeup :wave:

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work Mario :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

What a mamoth car and it came so well that the owner should be over the moon.

Super Mario attacks once more :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Excellent work Mario :thumb:


Thanks Mike :wave::thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> What a mamoth car and it came so well that the owner should be over the moon.
> 
> Super Mario attacks once more :thumb:


*Momoth is an understatement Rui, pity you weren't there to help me out with this beast 
I could have used an extra hand I mean look at the size of this thing it looks like the Queen Mary of the SUV  More than 5 meters long it's almost the size of a Mabach !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Great job there mate.


Thanks buddy :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Momoth is an understatement Rui, pity you weren't there to help me out with this beast
> I could have used an extra hand I mean look at the size of this thing it looks like the Queen Mary of the SUV  More than 5 meters long it's almost the size of a Mabach !
> 
> Mario*


Get some beers and i will be there :thumb:


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Get some beers and i will be there :thumb:


*Some good Aussie Beers :wave:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

prokopas said:


> Well done Mario


*Thank Prokopas :thumb:

Mario*


----------

